# Critique my painted cob



## Chilly (Jan 21, 2012)

video cant be displayed:-(


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=JWWNanajCRg

Does that work?

Thanks for giving me the heads up on the previous link


----------



## Chilly (Jan 21, 2012)

Nope :-( still not worky


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Oh gosh thanks chilly for helpin me out


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Better?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry all I'm on my iPad and not to bash apple but it kind of blows is regards to doing anything that isn't web browsing ... Thanks Kayella I really appreciate it.


----------



## Chilly (Jan 21, 2012)

It works!! I love her. What's not to love about cobs?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Absolutely nothing! Cobs are the best haha but maybe I'm just partial to my baby tee hee... Nah I'm not worried too much I know a bit about confo but by no means am I a pro and I figured since I'm quite keen on her I would not be the best person to evaluate her movement... Not that this video necessarily showcases her gaits as she's mostly just goofin around with her bestie but it's all I've got so it's got to do lol.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Why do you call her a painted cob? She appears to be a Gypsy Horse/cob, unless she is registered with the GVHS and then you could call her a Vanner.

I think she's rather nice, although it is difficult to tell much with her moving constantly. I like the way she picks up her feet and she looks to be in good weight and condition. She appears to have good hair and feather for her age and nice markings. You should have someone stand level with her shoulder and take some pics of her standing on solid ground and four square. 

What is her breeding?

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I called her a cob because I've been researching the forums and really wanted some feedback (although your right I really do need good conformation shots and intend to get them). I was afraid that if I posted "gypsy vanner" I'd get someone telling me about some gypsy horse scam us vs uk thing... She's from flynt hylls gypsy horses which was in olsburg, ks but now I do believe she (Tracey and her fam) have since moved to Tennessee. She's out of Flynn (sire) and Aislings dharma (dam).


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about such things. Those who still constantly berate/make fun of etc., Gypsy Horses, always know little or nothing about the breed. Interestingly, I have never yet, on any public forum, found Gypsy owners running down the breeds of choice, others have made.

Regardless, I do know the horses you mentioned. You have a nicely bred girl there and I'm looking forward to seeing more pics. 

And welcome to the forum.

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you so much! I'm really quite pleased with her (as if you could hate something that looks like a life-size my little pony) and being able to also watch her grow up really makes it special. I agree also with the battle of the breeds thing... in all of my lurking (lol) I've never found a gypsy owner bashing another breed either haha not to mention the hoards of ridiculous "facts" about the breed being thrown about to justify strange conclusions... Says the girl who's guy is jealous of the horses for my attention haha


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

So nice to see that you have started her well. You are probably the kind of lady we all would like for our horses. 

I 'think', your girl's maternal grandmother, came from Deirdre at Clononeen, in England. Deirdre is truly and expert on the breed, as were her ancestors. 

Just something which may be of interest to you. A breeder here in the US, always says he was the first to bring the breed to the US. NOT true. Deirdre's father Pat, sent several Gypsies to the US many years before. I believe one of them, is still alive. Pat, sadly has passed on now, but his daughter and her brother, carry on the Gypsy Horse tradition in the family. 

My daughter stayed with Deirdre, when she still lived in Ireland, a few years back. This is where she first saw Playboy - and fell in love. He's shown in our avatar. Since my daughter no longer breeds, he is sold now, but one of the best GH stallions in the US - just as his father before him, who has always been considered, 'the sire of sires'.

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Lizzie! I got pictures and more video today but alas during my weekends move have lost the pc charger and am constricted to the iPad so I will see if I can load them tomorrow. Truth be told in my lurking I've seen your posts and have already gawked at your horse gallery and looked through the websites in your tag. Its a shame your daughter sold playboy, I'm sure he found a great home.


----------

